# Wenn ihr euch ein Handy wünschen dürftet, welches wäre es?



## jockmic (20. September 2011)

Warum würdet ihr euch gerade für dieses entscheiden?
Seit ihr zufrieden mit eurem jetztigen Handy?
Wenn nein, warum nicht?
Wie viel Geld würdet ihr maximal für ein neues Handy ausgeben?

Schreibt eure Meinung!


----------



## Rayon (20. September 2011)

Definitiv Samsung Galaxy S2, atm das beste Handy was es auf dem MArkt gibt - wenn du nicht dem iPhone-Hype verfallen bist und wert auf sowas legst, dann sparst du viel Geld weil du nicht für die Marke bezahlst.


----------



## Schrottinator (20. September 2011)

Natürlich das hier: Das XPhone


----------



## Davatar (20. September 2011)

Also wenn ich all meine bisherigen Handys miteinander vergleiche war mein Traumhandy wohl mein erstes Nokia vor langer, langer Zeit. Das hielt sage und schreibe 5 Jahre ohne kaputt zu gehn und auch dann wars erst mal nur der Akku, den man aber problemlos austauschen konnte. Das war noch ein Handy, da hatte man überall Empfang, nicht wie mit den doofen iPhones und Konsorten heute. Das konnte auch mal auf 3 Metern Höhe auf den Boden fallen, hat ihm nix gemacht, ging immernoch so perfekt wie vorher. Der einzige Nachteil war, dass man nur diese Piep-Klingeltöne hatte ^^

Ansonsten heute wünsche ich mir eigentlich endlich wiedermal ein Handy, das ein Bisschen was aushält und mit dem man auch vernünftig telefonieren kann. Die Smartphones können das ja irgendwie nicht mehr so toll. Ich kann mit meinem Handy ins Internet, hab Push-E-Mail-Funktionalität, kann mehrere Kalender mit dem Büro live synchronisieren, kann mir meine eignen Klingeltöne zusammen schneiden, Fotos und Filme in halbwegs vernünftiger Qualität machen, MMS problemlos innert wenigen Sekunden verschicken und und und, aber der Empfang ist einfach saumässig mies und telefonieren nervt so einfach -.-


----------



## floppydrive (20. September 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Definitiv Samsung Galaxy S2, atm das beste Handy was es auf dem MArkt gibt.








Würde mir ein HTC wünschen, sind immernoch die besten Smartphones!


----------



## Kyragan (20. September 2011)

HTC Sensation. Alu > Plastik.  Davon abgesehen hats die höhere Auflösung und HTC Sense ist Touchwiz eh um Längen überlegen. Bin mit meinem Xperia arc aber vollkommen zufrieden.


----------



## Konov (20. September 2011)

Davatar schrieb:


> Also wenn ich all meine bisherigen Handys miteinander vergleiche war mein Traumhandy wohl mein erstes Nokia vor langer, langer Zeit. Das hielt sage und schreibe 5 Jahre ohne kaputt zu gehn und auch dann wars erst mal nur der Akku, den man aber problemlos austauschen konnte. Das war noch ein Handy, da hatte man überall Empfang, nicht wie mit den doofen iPhones und Konsorten heute. Das konnte auch mal auf 3 Metern Höhe auf den Boden fallen, hat ihm nix gemacht, ging immernoch so perfekt wie vorher. Der einzige Nachteil war, dass man nur diese Piep-Klingeltöne hatte ^^
> 
> Ansonsten heute wünsche ich mir eigentlich endlich wiedermal ein Handy, das ein Bisschen was aushält und mit dem man auch vernünftig telefonieren kann. Die Smartphones können das ja irgendwie nicht mehr so toll. Ich kann mit meinem Handy ins Internet, hab Push-E-Mail-Funktionalität, kann mehrere Kalender mit dem Büro live synchronisieren, kann mir meine eignen Klingeltöne zusammen schneiden, Fotos und Filme in halbwegs vernünftiger Qualität machen, MMS problemlos innert wenigen Sekunden verschicken und und und, aber der Empfang ist einfach saumässig mies und telefonieren nervt so einfach -.-



Dem schließe ich mich an.
Mein altes Handy, glaube es war ein Nokia 8100 oder irgendwie sowas... irgendwann konnte ich so intuitiv damit umgehen, dass alles von selbst ging. Und es hatte ein robustes Metallenes Gehäuse an der Rückseite, da hätte man mitm Panzer drüber fahren können und es wäre heil geblieben.
Nun habe ich ein geschenktes LG Smartphone - mein erstes Smartphone - und es läuft. Aber Smartphones sind vorallem eins: Schnickschnack. Insofern ist die Zeit der Traumhandys sowieso vorbei


----------



## floppydrive (20. September 2011)

Ich muss sagen die alten Nokia Handys sind wirklich super gewesen aber seit meinem e66 bist ich extrem enttäuscht von Nokia da sich Symbian OS einfach nicht weiter entwickelt hat und Nokia knall hart an dem OS festhält, ich würde mir wünschen das sie Android oder ein neues System umsteigen, die Qualität der Endgeräte war immer super aber durch die grottige Software ist es einfach schlimm geworden.

Das Smartphone Schnick Schnack sind ist immer eine Frage der Benutzer, ich bin Froh meine Smartphone zu haben da es mir gerade im Arbeitsalltag vieles erleichtert und ich auch so oft mein Smartphone benötige, wenn man natürlich damit nur Telefoniert und SMS schreibt ist das Smartphone die falsche Wahl aber so sind die Leute halt


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Ich bin mit meinem Omnia7 sehr zufrieden.


----------



## xsynasto (20. September 2011)

Zurzeit noch ein Iphone 4...ist ganz gut aber irgendwie fehlt mir da das gewisse etwas
Mit etwas meine ich mehr Freiheiten....

Mein nächstes Handy wird denke ich mal ein HTC werden 
Wobei das Wichtigste ist mir, dass Android das Betriebssystem sein wird


----------



## BalianTorres (20. September 2011)

Kann nur jedem das Desire HD von HTC empfehlen.


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2011)

Ich hab das HTC Desire HD und bin absolut zufrieden. Natürlich wird es mittlerweile aktuellere Geräte geben die noch geiler sind


----------



## Haxxler (20. September 2011)

Ein Handy welches ich mir wünsche, gibt es leider noch nicht. Im Moment würde ich mich allerdings auch für das HTC Sensation entscheiden. Gute Specs und wie immer eine klasse Sense-Oberfläche. Was anderes als Android käme bei mir sowieso nicht mehr in die Tasche. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass Windows Phone gar nicht mal so übel ist, aber leider noch viel zu wenig Apps und zu wenig Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten.


----------



## Firun (20. September 2011)

Nach dem Iphone 3GS habe ich zum Samsung Galaxie gewechselt, das war eine krasse aber in meinen Augen sehr Positive Veränderung, kann das Samsung echt nur jedem weiter empfehlen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was Ihr für Apps braucht. Aber aus den >30.000 Apps für Windows Phone 7 hab ich 5 Stück bisher gebraucht (n-tv, DB, MVG, AccuWeather und PvZ).

Der Rest ist ja teilweise total sinnfrei. Und was es die App-Hersteller angeht, welches Phone und welcher Besitzer es ist, weiß ich nicht.

Somit fallen bei mir erstmal alle Apps raus, die Phone Identity und User Identity mittracken wollen.....


----------



## eaglestar (20. September 2011)

Ich habe das Samsung Galaxy S (nicht S2!).

Was mir jetzt noch an Ausstattung fehlt ist ein integrierter Beamer, eine 3D-Kamera und ein 3D-Display, dann bin ich zufrieden.....fürs Erste. 



Gruß,
mav


----------



## Haxxler (20. September 2011)

Hab letztens mal mit dem 3D Smartphone von LG rumgespielt. Ist schon ganz nett und der 3D-Effekt ist sogar etwas besser als auf dem 3DS, aber wirklich ausgereift ist es dennoch noch nicht. Bleibt ne nette Spielerei, aber nichts was man wirklich bräuchte.


----------



## Blut und Donner (20. September 2011)

Schrottinator schrieb:


> Natürlich das hier: Das XPhone



qft


----------



## Aldaria (20. September 2011)

Ich habe ein HTC HD 7 und bin damit recht zufrieden.


----------



## Arosk (20. September 2011)

Garkeines ehrlich gesagt


----------



## MrBlaki (20. September 2011)

Da mein Handy meistens sowieso ein wenig eingestaubt in der Ecke liegt und jetzt auch schon wieder 4 Jahre alt ist, garkeins. Benutze meine Handys sowieso nur um Erreichbar zu sein. Allerdings kennt kaum einer meine Nummer weil ich nicht ständig angerufen werden will


----------



## Tikume (20. September 2011)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht, was Ihr für Apps braucht. Aber aus den >30.000 Apps für Windows Phone 7 hab ich 5 Stück bisher gebraucht (n-tv, DB, MVG, AccuWeather und PvZ).



Wenn man von "brauchen" ausgeht dann hätte ich kein Smartphone.
Oft benutzen? AndChat (IRC), ICQ, ZDF Mediathek, nen gescheiten Dateimanager der LAN und FTP hat, nen gescheiten Videoplayer (VPlayer), AndroVNC, PDF & eBook Reader und GMote (Streamen vom PC aus).

Darüber hinaus geniesse ich die Emulatoren Vielfalt von ScummVM über UAC , SNES bis Playstation und N64 Emulator.

Und die normalen kleinen Sinnlos-Apps und spiele zum rumfummeln genauso.

Die Frage ist halt auch: Was macht WIndows Phone 7 besser. Wenn ich jetzt ein Manager wäre der optimalen Exchange Support und so Kram braucht (wobei ich nicht weiss ob es das besser macht, aber wäre traurig wenn nicht) dann vielleicht.


----------



## kaepteniglo (20. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn man von "brauchen" ausgeht dann hätte ich kein Smartphone.
> Oft benutzen? AndChat (IRC), ICQ, ZDF Mediathek, nen gescheiten Dateimanager der LAN und FTP hat, nen gescheiten Videoplayer (VPlayer), AndroVNC, PDF & eBook Reader und GMote (Streamen vom PC aus).
> 
> Darüber hinaus geniesse ich die Emulatoren Vielfalt von ScummVM über UAC , SNES bis Playstation und N64 Emulator.
> ...



Jeder braucht andere Features. Es geht ja auch nicht um "besser" oder "schlechter". Es soll jeder nach seinem Gusto auswählen. Ab iOS, Android, Bada, Symbian oder Windows Phone. Soll jeder selbst entscheiden. Außerdem hängt es ja vollkommen, wie man ja schon bei deiner Auflistung der Apps sieht, auch drauf an, was man persönlich braucht. Aber ZDF Mediathek klingt interessant, muss ich mal schauen, obs das auch für WP7 gibt.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2011)

Komisch, der TE fragt nach Handys und ihr antwortet alle mit Smartphones. Ich dachte immer, dass es da einen Unterschied gibt?^^


----------



## Varitu (20. September 2011)

Ein Handy optisch an die Siemens 65 oder 75iger Serie angelehnt, mit hochauflösendem Display(320*240 reicht schon), flotter Kamera, GPS Modul und Bedienung/Geschwindigkeit wie die Siemensgeräte. Sowas gibts heutzutage nicht mehr


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2011)

Aber was anderes als Smartphones schon. Möglicherweise kennt der TE den Unterschied aber nicht.^^


----------



## Grushdak (20. September 2011)

genau die beiden, die ich schon seit langem benutze ... 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 + 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Anrufen und angerufen werden reichen mir die vollkommen aus.
Mehr muss ein Handy imo eh nicht können - alles andere gehört nicht zu einem Handy.

greetz


----------



## Aldaria (20. September 2011)

Grushdak schrieb:


> Zum Anrufen und angerufen werden reichen mir die vollkommen aus.
> Mehr muss ein Handy imo eh nicht können - alles andere gehört nicht zu einem Handy.
> 
> greetz




Jein.  Im Grunde ist ein Handy zum phonen da, da hast du ja absolut recht. Heute sind sie allround Geräte.  Früher hatte ich ein Handy, Palm und Navi. Heute nur noch ein Smartphone.


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2011)

Das, dass ich habe. Mein iPhone 4. Für mich gibt es kein besseres Handy. 

Zumindest bis das iPhone 5 rauskommt, was hoffentlich nicht mehr so lange dauert 

Edit: Dagonzo, auch Smartphones sind Handys (Mobiltelefone). Eben spezielle Handys, aber trotzdem Handys.


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Edit: Dagonzo, auch Smartphones sind Handys (Mobiltelefone). Eben spezielle Handys, aber trotzdem Handys.


Eigentlich gibt es überhaupt keine Handys. Das Wort ist eine rein deutsche Erfindung.


----------



## EspCap (20. September 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich gibt es überhaupt keine Handys. Das Wort ist eine rein deutsche Erfindung.



Nach der Logik gibt es eine ganze Menge Dinge nicht.


----------



## Laxera (20. September 2011)

Rayon schrieb:


> Definitiv Samsung Galaxy S2, atm das beste Handy was es auf dem MArkt gibt - wenn du nicht dem iPhone-Hype verfallen bist und wert auf sowas legst, dann sparst du viel Geld weil du nicht für die Marke bezahlst.



dem stimme ich total zu (hab so eins *grins*)

(bin auch schon auf den nachfolger gespannt ^^ - überlege ich ob ich dann mein SII hergeben soll und mir das zu kaufen ^^.......)

mfg LAX


----------



## Dagonzo (20. September 2011)

Also um mal aufs Thema selbst zu kommen. Wenn mit Handy wirklich ein Smartphone gemeint ist, dann gibts das Smartphone noch gar nicht, was ich mir wünsche. Und das wird wohl noch eine ganze Weile so bleiben. 
Nämlich die Laufzeit von mindestens 1-2 Wochen. Ich habe kein Bock die Dinger jeden Tag aufladen zu müssen, oder vielleicht alle drei Tage, wenn ich es gar nicht anrühre und alle Datenschleuderne Programme deaktiviere.

Gute Nacht^^


----------



## Laxera (20. September 2011)

^^ - verstehe das problem net....lade das ding auf während du schläfst (oder schlaftelefonierst du?) d.h. du kannst das ding immer mit dir rum tragen und abends geht es halt an die dose 

mfg LAX
ps: zumindest geht es meinem SII so  auch wenn ich es mal intensiver nutze  (soll nicht heißen das ich immer an dem kleinen screen hänge, aber halt mal surfe (ne stunde oder 2) wenn ich mal auf bus/bahn oder ähnliches warte, oder im wartezimmer beim arzt oder so sitze d.h. das reicht mir (anders währe schon schön, geht aber halt noch net, also kein problem


----------



## Ahramanyu (21. September 2011)

Nokia 3310 oder 3330. Würde ich das irgendwo günstig bekommen, täte ich es mir kaufen. Leider fällt mir dazu momentan nur Ebay ein.

- Robust
- Der beste integrierte Wecker überhaupt
- Ohne Schnickschnack
- Vernünftiger Empfang


----------



## Laxera (21. September 2011)

dazu: (also 3310):

NEIN! (das war mein erstes handy - es war zwar cool damals, aber jetzt ist es hoffnungslos veralteter schrott!)

mfg LAX


----------



## Varitu (22. September 2011)

Hhm Smartphone = Tragbarer PC. Wozu braucht ein Mobiltelefon sonst einen Dualcoreprozessor?

Früher habe ich meine Handys jahrelang gehabt(als es nur telefonieren und SMS gab, war immer zufrieden. 

Heutzutage -alte Geräte verkauft- hol ich mir alle paar Monate ein anderes Gerät(Barrenhandys, also mit normaler Tastaur) und bin doch nicht zufrieden.
Grund: Die gute alte Bedienung und Geschwindigkeit von früher gibst einfach nicht mehr. Ein altes Teil kaufen will man aber auch nicht (wegen der tollen "unnützen" Extras der Neuen) 

Gruß Varitu

P.S. Ich glaub ich muß gleich mal ebay nach S65 oder S75 abgrasen, vielleicht auch ein M55...


----------



## OldboyX (22. September 2011)

@ Varitu

Mir gehts so mit den neuen Fernsehern. 3D, drölf Mio Auflösung, 100 Anschlüsse, 10kHz, digitalultradrüber - Aber wenn ich das machen will, was mir mit am wichtigsten ist beim Fernsehen, dann stinken die neuen Geräte alle ab gegen die gute alte Röhre die noch am analogen Kabelfernsehen hängt: ZAPPEN.

Wenn ich umschalte, dann muss es auch passieren. SOFORT, nicht nach 2 Sekunden, auch nicht nach 0,5 und nicht nach 0,3. SOFORT ... verdammt nochmal... Jeder 30 Jahre alte Fernseher konnte das...


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2011)

Der TE meldet sich wohl nicht mehr, insofern werden wir es vermutlich nie erfahren was er wirklich wollte 

Klar, wer einfach nur telefonieren will sollte einen weiten Bogen um Smartphones machen. Der braucht aber dann auch kein neues "Handy" - ausser er hat das alte geschrottet.


----------



## gradof (22. September 2011)

Also ich hab nen Samsung Galaxy S2 bin damit mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Der TE meldet sich wohl nicht mehr, insofern werden wir es vermutlich nie erfahren was er wirklich wollte


Der TE hatte nie die Absicht, eine Diskussion anzustoßen. Der war nämlich ein SCAM-Bot


----------



## Tikume (22. September 2011)

Die machen mittlerweile sinnvollere Threads als die echten User auf


----------



## Varitu (22. September 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Die machen mittlerweile sinnvollere Threads als die echten User auf



Sign! 

@OldboyX

da haste recht. Stört mich auch seitdem ich von nem einfachen Digitalreceiver mit Scart auf nen HD Reciever umgestiegen bin. Und ich hab schon eine nrecht fixen gekauft. Bei den Handys ists ja nichts anderes. Können zig Sachen, aber wenn ich ne SMS schreibe ist die Software langsamer als meine Finger(und ich schreibe ohne! T9). 
Tja, heute muß jedes Elektronisches Gerät alles können, aber meist zu Lasten von Geschwindigkeit und Komfort.


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2011)

Varitu schrieb:


> da haste recht. Stört mich auch seitdem ich von nem einfachen Digitalreceiver mit Scart auf nen HD Reciever umgestiegen bin. Und ich hab schon eine nrecht fixen gekauft. Bei den Handys ists ja nichts anderes. Können zig Sachen, aber wenn ich ne SMS schreibe ist die Software langsamer als meine Finger(und ich schreibe ohne! T9).


Vor allem konnte man SMS früher blind schreiben, da man ja die 3x4-Tasten-Anordnung hatte und die Tasten erfühlen konnte. Auf nem Touchscreen ist nix mit fühlen


----------



## Zonalar (4. Oktober 2011)

Entweder ein iFööön oder ein stinknormales Handy mit physischen Tasten und rechter Lautstärke(bei den Dingern hör ich nie was, wenn ich unterwegs bin). Ich will telefonieren können, schnell und leicht SMS schreiben/lesen können und vielleicht doch noch ins Internet (aber dann über die WLAN verbindung. Kein Bock auf NOCH ein Abo -.-).


----------



## Kaldreth (4. Oktober 2011)

Kyragan schrieb:


> HTC Sensation. Alu > Plastik.  Davon abgesehen hats die höhere Auflösung und HTC Sense ist Touchwiz eh um Längen überlegen. Bin mit meinem Xperia arc aber vollkommen zufrieden.



Zum Glück hat HTC endlich den Irrsinn mit dem verschlüsselten Bootloader eingesehen! Dennoch hab ich im Moment mein Traumhandy mit dem SGS! Hat genau die richtige Größe (viele sind mir schon wieder zu groß) und vor allem eine super große Comunity, die einen mit tollen Custom Roms versorgen! 

Ich versteh nicht wie man Sense mögen kann! Aber das ist Geschmackssache! Hatte auch ohne custom Rom immer AWD oder einen anderen launcher drauf!


----------

